# Shrimp ABT's with orange tobiko - w- q-view



## chisoxjim (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## bilvo47 (Jul 25, 2009)

that looks amazing with the roe - nicely done


----------



## chisoxjim (Jul 25, 2009)

thanks 

they were great..  the roe held up to the smoke, and is very photogenic thats for sure.


----------



## fire it up (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow, where to start?
Firstly nice work and really great idea.  Qview was great, very nice-the ABTs looked great in every step of the build.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jul 25, 2009)

I appreciate that.

I had been thinking about this one for a couple weeks, and how to pull it off.  I will be making these again for sure.


----------



## rivet (Jul 26, 2009)

Good grief-o'-rama! Who woulda thunk? Roe on shrimper ABT's!~ What a concept and what wonderful execution! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Completely prettty ABT's and certainly tasty by what I can imagine. Nicely done, and great culinary-initiative, bud. Major points for these babies


----------



## chisoxjim (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks alot. 

The different textures made the dish.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 26, 2009)

Now thats a hunk of seafood goodness. Great idea and the Q was excellant. Great job


----------



## backcountry (Aug 4, 2009)

Great idea to have the tobiko in there! They look great.


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks,  I love the stuff,  

the only change I would make I think would be to brine the shrimp next time.


----------



## vegansbeware (Aug 4, 2009)

Man oh man! Does that look good or what! Good thing I'm about to leave for lunch!


----------

